# Etwas Senf zu dem Thema Stadia



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 190656 (25. August 2019)

Google Stadia... Ein Konzept das schön klinkt aber in Deutschland nicht funktionieren wird...

Man überzeugt Leute die höchstwahrscheinlich mit einem Server im Nebenraum verbunden sind, dass die Latenzen "dauerhaft" niedrig sind... und das in Deutschland.

Ich habe mal mittels traceroute von meinem Standort aus, eine avg Route berechnet. Es gibt 2 Standorte von Google bei dem Sie eine Serverfarm für Stadio errichten könnten die in der Nähe von Deutschland liegen: 

St. Ghislain, Belgien und Eemshaven, Niederlande. 

Dabei ist die Niederlande für unsere Anbindung favorisiert (im großen und ganzen). Ich habe dort mal den Hauptknoten angepingt. Erreichen tue Ich dort 40ms Latenz. Es gibt jedoch aber auch schlechte Verteiler bzw. Latenzeinbrüche (bei der Routing Tabelle im Sinne der Zeitkosten via Dijkstra zB.) in Deutschland wie zb.: 

"705 ms    59 ms  2598 ms  ip5886edf2.static.kabel-deutschland.de [88.134.237.242]" 

Man merke hier ist der Unterschied extrem. Da es in einem Netzwerk der heutigen Zeit kein "Circuit Switching" gibt (damals hat man noch eine Leitung "gemietet" und jegliche andere Teilnehmer wurden somit ausgeschlossen >Kollision<) sondern Packetswitching und Multiplex Verfahren (-> Dadurch könnt Ihr Anwendnungen wie Streamingdienste von Spotify (UDP) oder File Transfer (mittels TCP) problemlos und gleichzeitig in einem Multi User System benutzen), kann es dadurch niemals solch gute u. verlustfreite Verbindungsqualität geben die man noch mit Kupfer u. Wirless >5G erreichen kann. Die Hardware in Deutschland ist *nicht* dafür gemacht! Ihr werdet den Knopf eures Controllers drücken und die Nachricht geht schon beim senden verloren - Sehr schön in einem Tekken Spiel zB. Hinzu kommt das Kabel (jetzt Vodafone) u. Tele... nein eigentlich nur noch Vodafone es nicht einmal derzeit hin bekommt, mit der derzeitige Auslastung zurecht zu kommen. Das einzige was man daraus mitnehmen kann, - wir zahlen zu viel für unser Internet denn Telekom u. Vodafone schaufeln gewinne ein die jenseits unserer Vorstellung sind und solange die Politik es nicht einsieht das unsere Industrie dadurch zurückgehalten wird und dass das Internet auch zum Verkehrswesen neben der Bahn gehört die auch niemand pflegen will... Wird sich daran nichts ändern.

Telekom verdreifacht Gewinn - SPIEGEL ONLINE
Vodafone kann Umsatz weiter steigern, Gewinn nimmt deutlich zu - Vodafone Newsroom


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 190656 (25. August 2019)

Mr_X58 schrieb:


> Da es in einem Netzwerk der heutigen Zeit kein "Circuit Switching" gibt



Hier zu erwähnen das es so etwas auch nicht geben kann, und es immer noch ein Problem der heutigen Zeit ist Circuit Switching Like Behavior zu realisieren.


----------



## Gamer090 (25. August 2019)

Was willst du uns genau sagen? Es gab schon jede Menge News über Stadia, in denen wurde disskutiert wie es mit dem Internet in Deutschland aussieht und ob es möglich ist. Das Internet ist in Deutschland definitiv viel zu langsam, aber ich habe schon PS Now getestet über WLAN und ausser ein paar kleinen Rucklern lief es ganz gut.


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 190656 (25. August 2019)

Gamer090 schrieb:


> Was willst du uns genau sagen? Es gab schon jede Menge News über Stadia, in denen wurde disskutiert wie es mit dem Internet in Deutschland aussieht und ob es möglich ist. Das Internet ist in Deutschland definitiv viel zu langsam, aber ich habe schon PS Now getestet über WLAN und ausser ein paar kleinen Rucklern lief es ganz gut.



Mir gehen momentan einige Dinge im Kopf durch, welche Ich nicht verstehe, wie zB. "wozu das ganze" und "was ist das eigentliche Ziel"?

Dabei gibt es jedoch wieder mehrere Faktoren zu betrachten. Wie gut ist der Empfang zwischen Endgerät u. Access Point via CSMA/CA. Wie gut ist dieser wenn mehrere Teilnehmer in einem Wireless Netzwerk tätig sind? Was passiert bei Kollision zwischen anderen Netzen Frequenzslot/Zeitslot. Was für Protokolle werden vom Endgeräte unterstützt auf Layer 7 bezogen. Gibt es Layer 5 unterstützende Eigenschaften für einen höher prioritisierten Verlauf der Verbindung? Könnte es vielleicht spezielle Router für bevorzugte Daten routen die nur für diesen Traffic ausgelegt sind, geben? Ist es dann noch effizient? Wäre das eine weitere Bedrohung der Netzneutralität? Was wäre wenn... Google auch noch andere Ziele damit verfolgt -> Kontrolle ausübt. -> Sicherheitsproblem...


----------



## MircoSfot (25. August 2019)

bei mir ein Ping von 9 bei der Adresse 88.134.237.242 (deutsche Glasfaser)


----------



## Teacup (26. August 2019)

Mr_X58 schrieb:


> Ich habe mal mittels traceroute von meinem Standort aus, eine avg Route berechnet. Es gibt 2 Standorte von Google bei dem Sie eine Serverfarm für Stadio errichten könnten die in der Nähe von Deutschland liegen:
> 
> St. Ghislain, Belgien und Eemshaven, Niederlande.



Momentan stehen die Stadia Server für Deutschland in Frankfurt a.M..


----------



## Krolgosh (26. August 2019)

Mr_X58 schrieb:


> Mir gehen momentan einige Dinge im Kopf durch, welche Ich nicht verstehe, wie zB. "wozu das ganze" und "was ist das eigentliche Ziel"?



Ich denke da kann ich dir weiterhelfen. Google will auch ein Stück vom Kuchen und das Ziel wird sein Geld damit zu verdienen.


----------



## shadie (26. August 2019)

Ich weiß irgendwie auch nicht was der Thread hier bezwecken soll.

Wie kommst du darauf, dass es keine Server in DE gibt, schau mal hier:
Stadia Hands-On: So schlaegt sich Googles neue Spieleplattform im ersten Test in Deutschland - GWB

Die Stadia Server werden unter anderem in Frankfurt stehen.
Es wird 7500 Standorte geben.

Wenn Anbieter wie Shadow schon sehr hochwertigen Inhalt streamen kann,
wird Google das mit der Manpower und den Standorten locker schaffen.

Da kommt es dann nur aufs eigene Internet drauf an.
Wenn das Grütze ist.....lebt man leider in einer Gegend, die einfach noch nicht ausgebaut wurde.

Ich bekomme über einen lokalen Anbieter Glasfaser bis zur 1gb Leitung.
Aktuell reichen mir 250K.

Der limitierende Faktor wird zuerst der Ansturm auf die Server sein.
Und eben die Leitung der in DE nicht ausgebauten Gebiete.


----------



## HisN (26. August 2019)

GeForceNow funktioniert einwandfrei. Warum sollte Stadia das nicht können?


----------

